# Sweets you loved as a kid



## shopgirl

Retro sweets are everywhere these days.  Just wondering what everyone's favourite sweets were as a child & what memories do they evoke? My favourites were penny chews, especially the banana flavoured ones.


----------



## fobs

gobstoppers and money sweets (actually had coins in them how dangerous was that!).
straws filled with sherbit that we pretended were pens so could sneakily eat them in class. Sweet cigarettes that you thought made you look cool. Time bars that would break your teeth to chew and macaroon bars!


----------



## Pique318

Frosties !! 

Actually bought a roll of them the other day for the first time in about 20 years. Still taste as good now as they did then. Still as lethal to teeth too, I reckon !


----------



## becky

Anyone remember 2 by 2's.  My sister was devasted when they were discontinued.


----------



## SlurrySlump

fobs said:


> gobstoppers and money sweets (actually had coins in them how dangerous was that!).
> straws filled with sherbit that we pretended were pens so could sneakily eat them in class. Sweet cigarettes that you thought made you look cool. Time bars that would break your teeth to chew and macaroon bars!


 
If I remember correctly, were the money sweets in the shape of a red pillow? or am I remembering something else?

Also, alongside the macaroon bar there was a bar with a green or white stripe on its wrapper, I think it was called a signal bar. It had thick chocolate over toffee. It was priced at 2d.

My favourite were the "treasure trail" chewing gums. Each piece of gum had a picture of a place wrapped around it. Khartoum, Odessa, Capetown etc.  You had to collect a set of about 26 places. Once you collected the set you sent them off and you won a box camera or football.

There was always one difficult place in the set that you couldn't get. We heard of a shop in Irishtown that had this difficult one. We headed off and got loads of them. I ended up with several cameras and footballs.

Great fun.


----------



## zztop

Was that a Flash Bar SS.Also trigger bars and Brunchs.


----------



## Deiseblue

Remember the money sweets well , they were called sugar lumps in Waterford.

I was particulary fond of black jacks.


----------



## liaconn

Love Hearts, Charms and sherbert fountains.


----------



## shopgirl

I thought I had imagined the "money sweets" because no one else I talked to remembered them!  In the North they were called Penny Mines.


----------



## truthseeker

Black Jacks - always my favourite. Also aniseed balls - found a shop recently that does them and they are VERY similar to the old style ones - but not quite the same.


----------



## Sunny

Hated black jacks! Was a fruit salad man myself.

And Dip Dab Sherbert 

Or and Wham Bars


----------



## csirl

becky said:


> Anyone remember 2 by 2's. My sister was devasted when they were discontinued.


 
Yes, I remember them. Were made by Urneys (later HB Chocolate) in Tallaght? Factory closed down in early 1980s thus discontinuing loads of childhood favourites


----------



## Phibbleberry

The 'new' retro sweets are nothing compared to the originals.

Somethings my poor heart couldn't cope with if they came back:

Postman Pats/AppleJacks/Fruit Salad/Black Jack - Penny Mix Bags
Casper or Fat Frog Icepops
5p A-Team Crisps
12p Crunchos (shaped like caveman clubs)
Salt and Vinegar Mini-Chips
Flying Saucers
Bubblegum in a Tube (remember?)
Orange Sparkler Icepops
A Quart of Appledrops from Doyles in Blanch village!
White Mice & Toffee/Choc mice (for sale again, but not the same) 
Fizzy Kola lollys (a-ha, but the ones where if you got a 7 in the wrapper, you got a free one!)

My poor waistline wouldn't cope too well either!!!


----------



## ney001

Phibbleberry said:


> The 'new' retro sweets are nothing compared to the originals.
> 
> A Quart of Appledrops from Doyles in Blanch village!



yeah but got help you if you were even a penny short, she'd throw all the sweets back in to the jar!  -meanest aul wan around! 

5.4.3.2.1 - not sweets but loved them
dib dabs
cola cubes - actually hurt your mouth eating them
flogs
fruit salads
dan bars
refreshers when they came with tatoos!


----------



## TarfHead

I keep meaning to order from this place .. haven't got around to it yet.

I remember a place in Amiens Street, up to a few years ago, that had all of the old style sweet jars on shelves behind the counter. I kept meaning to call in there one day, until one day it was closed for good.


----------



## MrMan

Pique318 said:


> Frosties !!
> 
> Actually bought a roll of them the other day for the first time in about 20 years. Still taste as good now as they did then. Still as lethal to teeth too, I reckon !



I remeber two lads at school actually having an all out fight because one had eaten the others frosties!

...Fizz bombs and and mr freeze hmm


----------



## truthseeker

MrMan said:


> mr freeze hmm


 
Oh Mr Freezes!! Remember if you got one that was so frozen solid it was like a steel bar and your hands would be freezing trying to get a grip on it to eat!


----------



## MrMan

truthseeker said:


> Oh Mr Freezes!! Remember if you got one that was so frozen solid it was like a steel bar and your hands would be freezing trying to get a grip on it to eat!




but we always managed! That's what the sleeves of our jumpers were for.


----------



## Latrade

Black Jacks were a favourite as was anything licourice. It had the added bonus of not only being to my liking but also that most other kids I knew hated licourice, more importantly my siste despised the stuff. That meant I could do the christian, decent thing and offer to share, but safe in the knowledge that my generous offer would be turned down.

I still operate that way and still find lots of people don't like licourice.


----------



## Ash 22

Anybody remember Peggys Leg also the old penny bars which came in different flavours?


----------



## liaconn

I also used to love those pink panther chocolate bars, where the chocolate was actually pink.


----------



## byrnsey09

Stinger bars.. love hearts.. frosties.
check out www.aquarterof.co.uk for all the oldies!


----------



## Latrade

liaconn said:


> I also used to love those pink panther chocolate bars, where the chocolate was actually pink.


 
Yeah the kind of think we now have to call "chocolate flavoured candy" or something such. Mind have you tasted that stuff now? Old childhood favourites like white chocolate mice or just chocolate mice, my god they're revolting.


----------



## Phibbleberry

Latrade said:


> Mind have you tasted that stuff now? Old childhood favourites like white chocolate mice or just chocolate mice, my god they're revolting.


 
   White mice are _still _teeth-rotteningly awesome!


----------



## gipimann

I remember LLC Gums, which were aniseed-flavoured black sweets...yum!

A new shop opened in Drogheda a couple of weeks ago, selling sweets from large glass jars....I haven't been in it yet (the day I passed by, it was mobbed!), but I fear for my sugar levels!


----------



## Latrade

Phibbleberry said:


> White mice are _still _teeth-rotteningly awesome!


 
I'll concede they're better than anything the americans can produce, but still, childhood memories destroyed when I paid through the nose for some at the cinema pick and mix. 

Which reminds me, can you still get 10p (cent) mix?


----------



## SlurrySlump

zztop said:


> Was that a Flash Bar SS.Also trigger bars and Brunchs.


 
Yes, the Flash Bar. Thank You. That has been annoying me for years, could never remember its name.


----------



## JJ1982

Woppa bars, 1 of each for the full rounded taste


----------



## becky

gipimann said:


> I remember LLC Gums, which were aniseed-flavoured black sweets...yum!
> 
> A new shop opened in Drogheda a couple of weeks ago, selling sweets from large glass jars....I haven't been in it yet (the day I passed by, it was mobbed !), but I fear for my sugar levels!


 
Oh I used to LOVE LLC gums, used to eat 5 at a time - yum yum yum. Can feel my teeth coming away from my gums right now, but OMG they were were delish!!!


----------



## shesells

Freshers...which are different from and were much nicer than Refreshers...

Also milk teeth..they were about 2p. Closest I've found recently are milk bottles in M&S but not the same...


----------



## michaelm

I used to like the Texan bar.  Or if short on cash and looking for value, the aptly named Big Time Bar.


----------



## Yorrick

I remember a lovely chocolate and tofee bar called a Klipso Bar mmmmm


----------



## oldtimer

The sweets with money in them were called Money Balls. Anyone remember Lucky Bags, Jelly Babies, Giftie Bars (1d), Cough no More bars (1d). I think the penny bars were made by a company called Milroys. Remember sweets made by Oatfield called Colleen sweets. Another sweet company were Lemons - they had the slogan '' Lemon Pure Sweets.'' Anyone remember Cleeves Toffee. I think it was made in Limerick. There was a company in Limerick called Geary's who sold penny biscuits - big, round with a few currants in them. I could go on - no surprise I now have a mouthful of dentures.


----------



## MandaC

csirl said:


> Yes, I remember them. Were made by Urneys (later HB Chocolate) in Tallaght? Factory closed down in early 1980s thus discontinuing loads of childhood favourites



They were 2&2 bars from what I remember.  My Dad worked in Urney (HB) until its closure and we were always the most popular kids on the road, with 2&2 (more for adults) turkish delight, rovals, (irish version of rolo's) catch bars, beanos, etc.

Also, Jacobs biscuits were across the road, so on Friday, the guys from Urneys would swop some of their chocolates for sweets, so we had the best of both worlds.  

We were the envy of every child on the road, but also someones Dad worked in C&C so there was club orange & glucoplus for all too.


----------



## Ancutza

Spangles!!!!!!  Anyone remember them?


----------



## Crugers

Ancutza said:


> Spangles!!!!!! Anyone remember them?


On the recent 'Limits of Liberty' programme by Diarmuid Ferriter on RTE, Dr Derek Freedman mentioned them...
"In the 60's you went to NI to get Condoms for yourself and Spangles for the kids!" Made me think about how often I had Spangles as a kid!


----------



## Ancutza

Your presence here says more for the efficacy of the Spangles than the condoms!!! 

I was born in 1970 so the craze was long lived if I remember them!


----------



## TarfHead

Crugers said:


> "In the 60's you went to NI to get Condoms for yourself and Spangles for the kids!"


 
As kids we spent a few weeks each Summer with our Granny in Co. Donegal. On the way home. we'd stop off in Derry and hit the sweet counter in Wellworths (not Woolworths).

Mintolas, Caramac bars, Munchies are the one I can remember. And exotically flavoured crisps, like sausage and tomato.

I remember getting excited when Caramac bars came on sale in Dublin. but, don't you know, it's just not the same .


----------



## liaconn

Was 2&2 the bar of chocolate that had two layers of filling inside?


----------



## liaconn

MandaC said:


> Also, Jacobs biscuits were across the road, so on Friday, the guys from Urneys would swop some of their chocolates for sweets, so we had the best of both worlds.


 
My Dad's office once moved temporarily to some rooms in the Jacob's building and on a Friday they would be given loads and loads of broken bisuits to take home. We used to be waiting at the door for him.


----------



## Lex Foutish

Anyone remember the oval shaped Rolos called Rovals? Yummy!

Like ZZTop, I loved Trigger Bars also. And I HATED Macaroon Bars!!!!!!!


----------



## PyritePete

not sweets, but I saw Cadet Orange in a rural shop last week. The memories came flooding back


----------



## Lex Foutish

PyritePete said:


> not sweets, but I saw Cadet Orange in a rural shop last week. The memories came flooding back


 
God, (not you, Pete!), I remember those ads so well. The bottles of Cadet marching along in army fashion. I can still remember the jingle...

_*Cadet, Orange Cadet, Orange Cadet, Orange Cadet.*_
_*Cadet, Cola Cadet, Cola Cadet, Cola Cadet.*_
_*Cadet Lem-on-ade. Cadet white lem-on-ade.*_
_*Cadet Lemon soda with lime, Cadet lemon soda with lime!!!!!*_

Life was full of meaning back then............ Probably the reason I joined the F.C.A.


----------



## Lex Foutish

Look what I just found on Youtube............... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oi7VWk4R-do


----------



## PyritePete

indeed Lex, I got all nostalgic seeing the little round bottle again after so long...

I was with someone who never had the pleasure of Cadet (as he lived abroad) and I am sure he wondered why I was reminiscing so fondly about a bottle of orange !!!!!!!!


----------



## Lex Foutish

PyritePete said:


> indeed Lex, I got all nostalgic seeing the little round bottle again after so long...
> 
> I was with someone who never had the pleasure of Cadet (as he lived abroad) and I am sure he wondered why I was reminiscing so fondly about a bottle of orange !!!!!!!!


 
If ever you're in Cork, Pete, you'll have to try Tanora. 

[broken link removed]


----------



## PyritePete

Lex Foutish said:


> If ever you're in Cork, Pete, you'll have to try Tanora.
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
I should be down in the real capital in the next few weeks, tanora is all I am able for these days


----------



## browtal

Peggys Leg is the one. Had the most wonderful flavour.  Anybody know where to get it. Have tried many of the shops selling from the jars etc. no luck.


----------



## Graham_07

browtal said:


> Peggys Leg is the one. Had the most wonderful flavour.  Anybody know where to get it. Have tried many of the shops selling from the jars etc. no luck.



Never really took to that. It always brought up thoughts of this. and Inter Cert 1977.


----------



## Graham_07

Ok I'm really going to throw in a curve ball. On summer holidays to my grandmother in Yorkshire I used to love this . However it was never available here until I saw it in Tesco last year. And while it's 48p in Tesco UK it's a whopping €5 in Tesco IRL. They only had it in the once and it didn't taste quite the same. However now, through a family connection I can get it from Sainsburys I think it is  in Newry and yes, it does still taste the same as I remembered. 

Incidentally back then Opal fruits weren't available here and they were another thing I used to bring home from the holidays. The orange one was always the best.


----------



## Caveat

Have to say I miss _Spangles_ - consistency and shape of _Tunes_, but fruit flavoured. Also, _Pacers_ - consistency and shape of _Opal Fruits/Starburst_ but mint flavoured.

I still buy _Parma Violets_ in NI whenever I can - have never seen them in the republic.

What about _Cherry Lips_ - are they still around?


----------



## AlastairSC

Pineapple chunks, sold by the quarter (pound?) from a glass jar. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Deiseblue

Lex - I was in Cefalu in Italy during the World Cup in 1990 having a drink in a beachside bar whilst watching an afternoon game and a young Cork boy returning from the bar informed his Dad in a loud voice that they didn't have Tanora !


----------



## luckylou

Farmer Brown crisps
Jaw Breakers
Pack of rainbow chewing gums

Dracula ice-pops
Angel ice-pops
Red devil ice-pops
That aways ice-pops
Percy pigs ice-pops
Oasis (a square coolpops)


----------



## luckylou

Deiseblue said:


> Lex - I was in Cefalu in Italy during the World Cup in 1990 having a drink in a beachside bar whilst watching an afternoon game and a young Cork boy returning from the bar informed his Dad in a loud voice that they didn't have Tanora !


 

Cefalu is an Sicily not Italy!!  Great story.


----------



## Firefly

PyritePete said:


> not sweets, but I saw Cadet Orange in a rural shop last week. The memories came flooding back


 
+1. My communion money was spent in the best way possible - a new putter and a bottle of cadet & bar of Dairymilk (25p each) until the loot was spent. Still remember the daily trek to the shop for my fix. Excellent stuff - please bring it back.

Love Tanora too btw Lex (at least we can agree on 1 beverage!).


----------



## TarfHead

luckylou said:


> Cefalu is an Sicily not Italy!! Great story.


 
Is Sicily not part of Italy  ? Like Majorca and Spain ?

A shop opened recently near work selling 'old school' sweets from jars. I've been munching my way through satins, apple sours and cola cubes for the past few days.

And, bottles of Cadet aren't that rare these days. I went for a sandwich with my son to a place in Raheny last weekend and they had a choice of 3 types of Cadet.


----------



## Noilheart

I remember the penny bars and Peggys Leg.   anyone remember Trigger Bars?


----------



## shopgirl

What about _Cherry Lips_ - are they still around?[/QUOTE]

I was in a sweet shop in Kilkenny today and saw Cherry Lips, I resisted buying them however I bought lots of other things includind the sour apple ones.


----------



## enoxy

*Beano's*

Does any one remember *Beano's *which were a cheaper Irish version of Smarties? 

What about *Wild West* bars which were found in selection boxes, small chocolate bars with different fondant fillings and there was a little story about Buffalo Bill or some other hero from the wild west on the wrapper?


----------



## Graham_07

There was one, I can't remember the name though, it was a chocolate bar, like dairy milk but it had about 12 small squares and each square had a different filling, orange, strawberry etc. was brill caus you never knew which was coming. Haven't seen in years though.


----------



## Caveat

Arrgghhh Graham you're killing me! I remember them too.

A bit like the 'fruit' version of Fry's chocolate -  which was _Five Alive_ I think?

What _were_ those things called...


----------



## Homer

Opel fruits were my favourite.  But when I was a kid, you could only get them in the UK, so they were an infrequent treat when my father (who worked for a subsidiary of a UK company) returned from his annual business trip to the UK.


----------



## Graham_07

Caveat said:


> Arrgghhh Graham you're killing me! I remember them too.
> 
> A bit like the 'fruit' version of Fry's chocolate -  which was _Five Alive_ I think?
> 
> What _were_ those things called...



ah now, you're showing the age there Caveat.


----------



## TarfHead

Graham_07 said:


> There was one, I can't remember the name though, it was a chocolate bar, like dairy milk but it had about 12 small squares and each square had a different filling, orange, strawberry etc. was brill caus you never knew which was coming. Haven't seen in years though.


 
Not the one you remember, but this reminds me of a Creme Cocktail. It too had different creme fillings and the overall sections were in the shape of a martini glass, on a square base.

And Peppermint Patties. Discs of mint flavoured fondant covered in dark chocolate - about 2 inches in diameter.


----------



## Caveat

TarfHead said:


> And Peppermint Patties.


 
What an _*awful *_name for a sweet!


----------



## TarfHead

Caveat said:


> What an _*awful *_name for a sweet!


 
That bad ? Tasted goooooood - almost certainly no natural ingredients used  !


----------



## Ceist Beag

Happy days for all you retro sweet lovers, lots to choose from next week in [broken link removed]


----------



## horusd

Ceist Beag said:


> Happy days for all you retro sweet lovers, lots to choose from next week in [broken link removed]


 
Refreshers! i'd forgotten about them!


----------



## Guest105

Does anyone remember the 'penny cakes' they were my favourite especially after the hour and a half long mass on a Sunday.


----------



## Guest105

horusd said:


> Refreshers! i'd forgotten about them!


 

The jacobs iced gems and coleen sweets were gorgeous too!


----------

